# Petsmart Cages?



## RattusWarrior (Nov 3, 2011)

so I am getting two new rat babies soon and was wondering what cages at Petsmart would be the best fit for 3 rats?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Superpets My first home for Exotics is the best bet. You can also try Multi level ferret home, or cages meant for chinchillas, but these are meant for larger animals so young or female rats may be able to escape the bars.
I know Petsmart sells the Ferret Nation, that is a fantastic cage but once again it has large bar spacing.

Just stay very far away from cages meant for hamsters, mice, gerbils, and most cages labeled as "for rats" are WAY to small. Barring cages like the Super pets defined home for rats, but even that is small and overpriced.

Are you only able to get from petsmart? Because the best cages are sold elsewhere.


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

I would highly recommend getting a Midwest Critter Nation. I'm not sure if they sell them at Petsmart though.
I just got one a week ago and I absolutely love it! It is so easy to clean, it's a great size and it seems very well made.
Also, the bar spacing is great for even baby rats.

Here's a link to a Single Unit Critter Nation cage.
http://www.forhappydogs.com/p-147-critter-nation-single-unit-161.aspx


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I do not believe they sell the Critter nation in stores, but they DO sell them online at petsmart. But you can get them cheaper at other stores.


----------



## RattusWarrior (Nov 3, 2011)

Kiko I can buy online obviously but petstore wise they are the closest! they have this one:http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3402796&lmdn=Brand I really like these but I was wondering what you all think of martins cages? They are relatively cheaper and and have such great sizes but what size would be the best for 3 rats and possibly more?


----------



## RattusWarrior (Nov 3, 2011)

Kiko I can buy online! So I was wondering what you all think of martins cages? They are relatively cheaper and and have such great sizes but what size would be the best for 3 rats and possibly more?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Martins are great, I use them as my favorite primary cage. for 3 rats the Martins R680 powder coated is a great choice, as well as the R-695 which can hold up to 6 rats but is very roomy for 3.
I use both of them, and love and highly recommend them.

They are much more affordable then Critter nations, and the pros to Martins are, they are light and easy to lift and move around, they are not as bulky and take up less space, they are easy to decorate and don't require fleece lining like the CN or FN.
And Martins is a wonderful company to order from, they have great customer service and shipping is VERY fast no matter where you are in the country.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah! martins really are the best. i have the r-680 and it's my favorite cage


----------



## RattusWarrior (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks! I think im gonna go with the R-695!!!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay! Just make sure to get it Powder Coated, regular galvanized mesh will rust and absorb odor. With he powder coating it will look nicer, stay cleaner, and smell better for a long time, it is totally worth the extra 10 bucks.


----------



## RattusWarrior (Nov 3, 2011)

will all that wire not cause bumblefoot? definately dont want that!!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It's a very common myth that wire flooring causes bumble foot. It is not wire that causes it, but dirty conditions. A rat is more likely to get bumble foot from a solid floor with urine and feces on it and even fleece bedding that is not changed regularly is a cause of it. Genetics also plays a role in the development of bumblefoot, as well as obesity.

Martins cages are perfectly safe for ratty feet when uncovered.


----------



## RattusWarrior (Nov 3, 2011)

well then do i still need to line the shelves with something like fleece?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

You do not have to no, you CAN if you want to. But it is not mandatory.


----------



## RattusWarrior (Nov 3, 2011)

do you recommend it?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't say really. I Don't do it because it's a hassle for me to make all those liners, pin them on and wash them every week. I just give them a few hammocks and wash the cage when it needs cleaning and use regular shredded bedding in the bottom pan.

It's entirely based on preference, some people prefer fleece because it looks nicer, and they have the time to cut liners and don't mind the extra time it takes.


----------

